# Ein Neuer aus Bielefeld



## Wuzzel (26. Jan. 2008)

Hallo aus Bielefeld sagt Wuzzel, 

ich hab mich letzte nacht mal kurz entschlossen hier im Forum angemeldet und will mal schauen, was ich hier so an Tipps fuer meinen Teich finden kann. 

Mit mir müsst Ihr ein wenig Geduld haben  
Ich habe viele Interessen, aber immer zu wenig Geld und noch weniger Zeit *g* 
Deswegen wird mein Teich der zur Zeit in Bau ist auch noch ne Weile brauchen. 

Zum Teich ca. 6mal6 meter Gartenteich in Bau, 160 cm tief, Geplanter Besatz: __ Shubunkin etc., geplante Filterung Bodenfilter mit Vorfilterung. 
Probleme beim Bau: sehr lehmiger Boden, derzeit Wassertiefe 100 cm (ohne Folie!). 

Zu mir: Wolf, 41, kfm Angestellter in einer großen Holzhandlung (also Holz Verkäufer)... alles weitere wird sich dann ja mal so nach und nach ergeben  

Also dann ich freu mich auf guten Gedankenaustausch ! 
Wuzzel


----------



## Dodi (26. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Ein Neuer aus Bielefeld*

Hallo, 

und :willkommen 
hier bei uns im Hobby-Gartenteich-Forum, Wolf! 

Da Du ja noch mitten beim Teichbau bist, kann ich Dir die Fachbeiträge wärmstens empfehlen! So kannst Du evtl. Fehler vermeiden, die hinterher oft nur schwer wieder zu beheben sind. 

Auf jeden Fall viel Spaß beim Teichbau - und wenn Fragen sind, immer her damit.

Auf ein nettes Miteinander und viel Spaß mit Deinem künftigen Teich und natürlich auch bei uns!


----------



## toschbaer (26. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Ein Neuer aus Bielefeld*

hi Wolf 

       :willkommen 
und Gruß aus Herford
von
Friedhelm


----------



## Christine (26. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Ein Neuer aus Bielefeld*

Herzlich Willkommen!

und viel Spass hier


----------



## Christian und Frauke (26. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Ein Neuer aus Bielefeld*

:willkommenGut das du Dich erst schlau machst und dann loslegst.
              Gruß Christian!


----------



## Alex45525 (27. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Ein Neuer aus Bielefeld*

Willkommen und Viele Grüße von einem gebürtigen Bielefelder!!!


----------



## Schwimmblase (7. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Ein Neuer aus Bielefeld*

da schließ ich mich doch allen an......Viel Spaß und gutes Gelingen.....


----------



## Michael_R (7. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Ein Neuer aus Bielefeld*

Hallo Wuzzel,
ebenfalls als Neuling wünsche ich dir gutes Gelingen. Ich kenne da noch einen aus Bielefeld, der ein mehrjähriges Teichbauprojekt angeht. 

Viele Grüße

Michael


----------



## kroete (10. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Ein Neuer aus Bielefeld*

Hallo!

Ich wünsche Dir auch viel spaß hier!!!!


----------



## Suse (10. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Ein Neuer aus Bielefeld*

Hallo Wuzzel,
Du auch hier, wie schön !
Es hat seit Tagen nicht geregnet, wie sieht Dein Schlammloch aus?
Gruß,
Suse


----------



## Rossi1 (10. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Ein Neuer aus Bielefeld*

Hallo wuzzel willkommen  von einem neuen aus Lübeck


----------



## Filmemoker (10. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Ein Neuer aus Bielefeld*

Hallo Wuzzel,

na das is ja schön, das Du auch hier bist!!!
Jetzt wird bestimmt alles gut an Deiner Teichfront 

Bis dahin Udo


----------



## Herr Jemineh (10. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Ein Neuer aus Bielefeld*

hallo, herzlich willkommen und ein gruß nach bielefeld!


----------



## glasklar (10. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Ein Neuer aus Bielefeld*

hallo wolf
:willkommen


----------



## PyroMicha (12. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Ein Neuer aus Bielefeld*

Alle anderen haben auch...
Also auch von mir ein herzliches Wilkommen nachträglich  .


----------



## KlausG (12. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Ein Neuer aus Bielefeld*

Und so trifft man sich eben doch immer wieder !

Gruß
Klaus


----------

